# E-bikes are getting people fatter. "Good article!"



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I just read an article where they followed people who went from regular bikes to E-bikes (errrrrr motorcycles)
It found an almost immediate weight gain and loss of fitness.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

Yawn


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

richwolf said:


> I just read an article where they followed people who went from regular bikes to E-bikes (errrrrr motorcycles)
> It found an almost immediate weight gain and loss of fitness.


You conveniently forgot to post the article itself, Mr. Fake News.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

richj8990 said:


> You conveniently forgot to post the article itself, Mr. Fake News.


Here you go:

cycling-daily-reduces-obesity-unless-its-e-bike

I don't pay much attention to any of these articles btw, too many factors. This article does not mention switching from bicycle to ebike.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I actually saw an article where they proved ebikes make you dumber.

(only ebikers would understand )


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

cmg71 said:


> I actually saw an article where they proved ebikes make you dumber.


Stick around, meet the future.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I just read a post about a troll...


----------

